# Algiers - Algeria



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Algiers must be one of the most underrated cities. They should promote it more. So much beauty should not be unknown to the rest of the world.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Metsada said:


> Algiers must be one of the most underrated cities. They should promote it more. So much beauty should not be unknown to the rest of the world.


Yes, it's a nice city but it's not so beautiful! It's not modern at all for a metropolis, largest city and capital of a country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice Algiers kay:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

nice city good job I like it and I had no clue that algier has a big population of more than 6 million people in urban area !! wow


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> Yes, it's a nice city but it's not so beautiful! It's not modern at all for a metropolis, largest city and capital of a country!


Why is that?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

The city looks old, that's it! But it's beautiful!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yes, it's a nice city but it's not so beautiful! It's not modern at all for a metropolis, largest city and capital of a country!


Depuis une ville est laide juste parce qu'elle ne compte pas dans son paysage urbain des tours et des gratte-ciel! Tu dis qu'elle est vieille comme métropole, mais c'est justement cela qui fait son charme: son patrimoine architecturale européen , son coté méditerranéen et sa saveur orientale. D'ailleurs sache que la ville d'Alger réglemente la hauteur des constructions dans le centre historique de la ville pour éviter qu'elle le dénature


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey j'ai rien dit de méchant juste que y'a pas de quoi en faire un tabac, c'est une ville historique comme la plupart des villes du monde, elle n'a rien de special pour la rendre connue...! Je la trouve belle moi mais j'ai vu beaucoup mieux (Oran)!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> The city looks old, that's it! But it's beautiful!


Old looking cities are better


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> Hey j'ai rien dit de méchant juste que y'a pas de quoi en faire un tabac, c'est une ville historique comme la plupart des villes du monde, elle n'a rien de special pour la rendre connue...! Je la trouve belle moi mais j'ai vu beaucoup mieux (Oran)!


C'est une des plus belles capitale du continent africain. C'est une ville historique qui a tendence de garder ces quartiers précieux sans détruire son identité avec des tours et grattes-ciels. 

Congratz Algiers, a hidden treasure and most underrated city in the world.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Nadini said:


> most underrated city in the world.


Thank you for confirming my suspicion.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nadini said:


> C'est une des plus belles capitale du continent africain. C'est une ville historique qui a tendence de garder ces quartiers précieux sans détruire son identité avec des tours et grattes-ciels.
> 
> Congratz Algiers, a hidden treasure and most underrated city in the world.


C'est justement pour ca qu'elle n'est pas très connue et que y'a pas beaucoup de gens qui la visitent!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting sunny city kay:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> C'est justement pour ca qu'elle n'est pas très connue et que y'a pas beaucoup de gens qui la visitent!


Non je ne crois pas ! Alger et l'Algérie en générale ont vécu dernièrement une époque très meurtrière (les années 90) qui ont fait plus de 100 000 morts et cela a donc logiquement rendu la situation sécuritaire intolérable et dangereuse ce qui a fait logiquement fuir les touristes ... (et même les Algériens)!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't stop looking at these pictures over and over again. What an amazing city. 

Picture from flickr:


----------



## Zeusinho (May 11, 2006)

Very nice city. I hope you could post more pics.


----------



## SassanPahlavi (Oct 17, 2006)

What a pleasant surprise!! 

amazing pics and city!

:cheers:


----------



## dean251182jones (Oct 31, 2008)

Ohh gee brilliant photos mate!

Absolutely stunning. It's nothing like the desert I had in mind.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

thnx all ^^


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

dean251182jones said:


> It's nothing like the desert I had in mind.


You sound like an American


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope the original poster doesn't mind me posting a few pics.

from flickr


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Metsada said:


> I hope the original poster doesn't mind me posting a few pics.


No! this thread is open to all and thank you for your collaboration  , you got here a nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics  ^^


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the big church on the top of the hill. It looks like the one in Marseille, no?


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Muy bien


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Some pics from Algerian forumers from SSC Algeria


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice pics


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

An absoultley beautiful city. Looks like Paris in some areas. Thanks for the pix. I'd love to visit


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

santa_cruz said:


>


Feels just like a dream


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonderful city, needs more promotion.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful indeed


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

WoW it looks very nice


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Chréa Ski Resort, 30 min from Algiers


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics :cheers:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:



santa_cruz said:


>


Like this kay:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics :cheers:
> 
> 
> Like this kay:


Thank you Christos for all your nice comments


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I really like the first Aerial shot of thre Bay of Algiers. Very beautiful


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

alitezar said:


> I really like the first Aerial shot of thre Bay of Algiers. Very beautiful


thanks Alitezar


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Mediterranean ligth combine with traditional colors and flavours is brilliant, good job, more pics please...


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks Arpel


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

^^You're welcome


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I've never been to Algiers but it still reminds me so much of Marseilles


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> I've never been to Algiers but it still reminds me so much of Marseilles


Algiers looks, has a style of a French city indeed


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful city!! Nice pictures.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> I've never been to Algiers but it still reminds me so much of Marseilles


Algiers looks more French than French cities, lol....

PS: I first read your name as "Persian girl" and got excited, but then I saw you're Parisian, not Persian


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos ^^


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


>


Nice view


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Excellent pictures, such a beautiful and lovely city. Thanks for the pix


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ You're welcome.


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Place des martyrs! c'est ca?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Algiers looks, has a style of a French city indeed


That's what I thought when I see the pictures first time.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I just can't wait to visit Algeria 
Lovely pix


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city.


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

Such a great photo collection for an interesting city. Awesome mixture of Middle Eastern and European inspired architecture.


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Bruno BHZ said:


> What a beautiful and interesting city!
> 
> Is there any regular boat connecting Algiers to european cities in the Mediterranean? And if there is, how much does it cost?
> I ask because it´s much cheaper for us brazilians to fly to Europe than getting a flight to the north of Africa.



yes of course, there is two connections,the first is with Marseille in France and the second is with Alicante in Spain

for more information: algerieferries.com and sncm.fr


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

algiers at night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics espanoldz :cheers:


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^thank you... Algiers is one of the nicest towns of the Mediterranean:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome  



UtopianSkyscraper said:


>


Nice pic too UtopianSkyscraper


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Nice pic too UtopianSkyscraper


Thanks christos, glad you like it.


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

UtopianSkyscraper said:


>


Than building (tower) on the left looks really nice


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ What a lovely pic(s) :cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

I like Algiers, great city, great coast


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos once again of Algiers :cheers:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic @santa_cruz :cheers: City's panoramic view is awesome


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pic @santa_cruz :cheers: City's panoramic view is awesome


 ^^thanks Christos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

US Embassy


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

How much is a house in Algiers?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> How much is a house in Algiers?


On the height of the city, a modest house cost around 250 000 - 350 000 $.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

abdeka said:


> On the height of the city, a modest house cost around 250 000 - 350 000 $.


why so expensive :shocked:
what about to rent a nice house? how much per month?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> why so expensive :shocked:
> what about to rent a nice house? how much per month?


A nice house, around 900$ - 1500$


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ To rent a nice house cost 900$ per month? Is too expensive


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ To rent a nice house cost 900$ per month? Is too expensive


Yes i know, the real estate is too expensive in algiers.

Example, for this small flat : 800 $ per month



















and this one : 1000 $ per month :nuts:










This house cost 4000 $ per month :nuts:










http://www.espritimmob.com/site/?page=locationappartements


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Panoramic view










Aerial views


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ What a beautiful city


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice pics
yep I know I think all of north africa is expensive ( the major cities )
I have a condo here that is worth 80,000 dollars in orlando florida 
that same identical condo in marrakech is 240,000 dollars !!


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

I really like Algiers, it looks like Monaco on some pictures


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Spring time in the casbah


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pix indeed abdeka


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

FLICKR


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

algier looks nice I love some of the pics 
good job


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> algier looks nice I love some of the pics
> good job


Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, amazing night photos of Algiers :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice, amazing night photos of Algiers :cheers:


Thanks christos. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Daggett2008-flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Picasaweb


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

abdeka said:


> FLICKR


So cool, there is an area in Tehran, which is just like this wall, 4 storey of stair with murals connecting an upper area to the street level. 

Very beautiful church and city pix as always, I never get tired of looking at Algiers pix


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> So cool, there is an area in Tehran, which is just like this wall, 4 storey of stair with murals connecting an upper area to the street level.
> 
> Very beautiful church and city pix as always, I never get tired of looking at Algiers pix


Thanks alitezar. which is the name of this area in Tehran, have you a pic of this area ?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Abdeka, 

Below is a picture of the mural in tehran but it's not nice quality and unfortunately I could not find the one that is from the distance and on that you can clearly see how it connects the upper area to the lower street level just like the one in Algiers.

It's somewhere in my Tehran thread but I don't know which page, if I find it I'll let you know. Also there is another one of these in tehran with another mural but that is also in my Tehran thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The painting on those walls is awesome indeed


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Hi Abdeka,
> 
> Below is a picture of the mural in tehran but it's not nice quality and unfortunately I could not find the one that is from the distance and on that you can clearly see how it connects the upper area to the lower street level just like the one in Algiers.
> 
> It's somewhere in my Tehran thread but I don't know which page, if I find it I'll let you know. Also there is another one of these in tehran with another mural but that is also in my Tehran thread.


It is very artistic.



christos-greece said:


> ^^ The painting on those walls is awesome indeed


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Elberoise-flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Young BADI-flickr


















DorianDr-SSC Algeria


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing as always :cheers: some of the old buildings in Algiers city (from previous posts) are really great by architecture style, very nice like the building in this pic:


>


btw what building is that?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing as always :cheers: some of the old buildings in Algiers city (from previous posts) are really great by architecture style, very nice like the building in this pic:
> 
> btw what building is that?


It is the city hall of El harrach (Maison carré), one of the municipalities of the great Algiers.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

flickr


----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2007)

Great architecture, beautiful city!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Great architecture, beautiful city!


Thanks Melinda.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the info about the architect, and the info about this cathedral...


No problem ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ BTW, those last 4 photos are very nice


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

*gays in algiers*

Hi philadweller, As a gay guy living in algiers, let me say that there is no best place to be that the city centre. All shapely guys like to meet and date in the center. They all, gay or not, show off and approach you very easily and naturaly like they do with girls ... All you need to have, is a mobil phone and a place to ... 
for the beaches, the one I know named "EL KADOUSS" but it s far from the city and very dangerous because the meeting is every week end by night... lot s of **** on the beach and the hoods 
If I can give you an advise don t go there!!!!! trust me bab, you will be gratify by the guys in the center. 

For more informations, just ask !!!!! 




philadweller said:


> Wow, looks fantastic. Where is the gay area of Algiers and also can you recommend any good gay or nude beaches to go to in Algiers?


----------



## jazair000 (Oct 3, 2008)

N'importe quoi


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

jazair000 said:


> N'importe quoi


Comment tu sais ??? t'es gay ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see few photos from the night part of Algiers: night-clubs etc


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/3010200567_47fa927636_o.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

More at lekra3.com
http://www.lekra3.com/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=97&catid=5


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Lot of Gays there :


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

www.littlestylebox.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much @Mikou; night life of Algiers its amazing indeed


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

www.littlestylebox.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos as well @abdeka, i saw them now


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks christos. 





International terminal Airport



*By BrusselsSouth*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Thank you very much @Mikou; night life of Algiers its amazing indeed


Thanks !


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Jamaa al-Jdid | 1660*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Balcon St-Raphaël*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those last photos are also very nice


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Très sympa la 1ere photo!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/giulia.essyad


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreatitone/4016829688/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreatitone/4016829048/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

panoramio


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Algier has one huge advantage which I love very much 
the topography makes the city even more beautiful here in orlando florida ( a nice city ) but very boring flat surface just like Casablanca ( my home town ) another flat city 
to me hills / mountains makes a city so much more attractive 
great pics !!! 
that is my 2 cents


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> Algier has one huge advantage which I love very much
> the topography makes the city even more beautiful here in orlando florida ( a nice city ) but very boring flat surface just like Casablanca ( my home town ) another flat city
> to me hills / mountains makes a city so much more attractive
> great pics !!!
> that is my 2 cents


Thanks aaabbbccc.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> http://picasaweb.google.fr/giulia.essyad


Impressive night photo from this particurarly area of Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Impressive night photo from this particurarly area of Algiers


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/pennel


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/pennel


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=18481359









http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=22045496









http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=17049091


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

abdeka said:


> Algerian football fans celebrates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just french cars


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mikou said:


> just french cars


Yes! So cheap!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

from google


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3556632135/in/set-72157622559016213/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3554698785/in/set-72157622559016213/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3422704016/in/set-72157622559016213/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I really like the aerial photos, abdeka: very nice pix :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> I really like the aerial photos, abdeka: very nice pix :cheers:


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4209557468/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4208794095/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4208793323/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4197166941/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4193228822/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4174643582/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4169302720/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4208821228/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4208059777/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/3848090861/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/3426018017/sizes/l/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4169307272/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4121711047/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4168543665/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

El Hamma Garden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/3955709943/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/3956485586/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/3955704781/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/3956475922/sizes/o/


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Love the new pix. Thanks


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Love the new pix. Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4256771098/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4208059777/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those night photos of Algiers are really very nice :cheers: thanks again


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4247933715/in/photostream/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4241956675/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i had no idea Algiers was that good looking... after seeing other Arab capitals, this one sure surprises me  gr8!


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Deanb said:


> i had no idea Algiers was that good looking... after seeing other Arab capitals, this one sure surprises me  gr8!


thanks !


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4255998621/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4259129476/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4256753212/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Rossignolneuf
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=194208


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sam_18
http://www.algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Renovation of the Aurassi Hotel




























By sam_18
http://www.algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Brett Johnson Photography
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










By ©haddock
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sevedespyrenees
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Thafeth
http://www.flickr.com/photos/agour/





By haninouya
http://www.panoramio.com/user/281758...to_id=30650090


google


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sam_18
http://www.algdz.blogspot.com


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sam_18
http://www.algdz.blogspot.com


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Mark
http://picasaweb.google.fr/jmmossburg


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

edit


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Definitely a nice looking city!


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

^^
thanks


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Algiers has changed from the last time I went which was not long ago!!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By djaariri.yacine
http://picasaweb.google.fr/djaariri


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By francois
http://picasaweb.google.fr/francoisbonjour


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ One of the best african cities,,,,:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

espanoldz said:


> ^^ One of the best african cities,,,,:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By nathalie
http://picasaweb.google.fr/linameissane









By evgeniya.nikiforova
http://picasaweb.google.fr/evgeniya.nikiforova


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The 2 first photos by abdeka above are very nice, amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates by sam, thanks for sharing them


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

any time


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Great update photos of Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Ali
http://picasaweb.google.fr/oulmane.ali



Maxim Neshcheret
http://picasaweb.google.fr/neshcheret





































By Sam_18
http://www.algdz.blogspot.com/



















By Sav's Photos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/savphotos/










By pawprintz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawprintz/


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Very beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Especially those night ones...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

a magic unknow place, beautiful pictures!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

NewOrleansRush said:


> Very beautiful





christos-greece said:


> Especially those night ones...





vagamundo. said:


> a magic unknow place, beautiful pictures!


Thanks everyone.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Sam_18
http://www.algdz.blogspot.com/







By thoelter
http://picasaweb.google.fr/timhoelter















By Katheryn
http://picasaweb.google.fr/Katie.Hargis


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics !
I have a question algier to me ( I think ) has so much sprawl like an American cities 
how large is it ?
I believe it is 50 km by 60 km ?? 
I would love to know 
thanks 
great job with the pics I enjoy them


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> Beautiful pics !
> I have a question algier to me ( I think ) has so much sprawl like an American cities
> how large is it ?
> I believe it is 50 km by 60 km ??
> ...


Thanks. Algiers has a total area of 400 km².


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

400 km 2 ?? that is it ? no way to me it is bigger than that 
Casablanca is 700 km 2 and algiers looks bigger than casablanca so my guess is at least 1000 km 2 
maybe the city proper is 400 km 2 but the greater algier area ( city and all suburbs ) has to be at least 1000 km2


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> 400 km 2 ?? that is it ? no way to me it is bigger than that
> Casablanca is 700 km 2 and algiers looks bigger than casablanca so my guess is at least 1000 km 2
> maybe the city proper is 400 km 2 but the greater algier area ( city and all suburbs ) has to be at least 1000 km2


Yes. 400 km² for the city. The area of the great Algiers is around 900 km² for 5 800 000 inhabitants.


----------



## Algériemonamour (Feb 27, 2010)

ALGER j'adore cette ville et je vous invite à visiter ♥), ♥), ♥), ♥),


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By yepabroad
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those summer photos are very nice Kameel...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/



























































































By sam_18


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Those summer photos are very nice Kameel...


Thanks Christos.

I get the vibe that Athens is quite similar looking to Algiers, both "white" Mediterranean cities..probably same climate too.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

that room with spiders is very nice


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I loved the spiders alot and new pix


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes it's contemporary art


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

The youth of Algiers, being young and happy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> I get the vibe that Athens is quite similar looking to Algiers, both "white" Mediterranean cities..probably same climate too.


Yes because both of cities are in Mediterranean, they have almost the same climate


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Mugur
http://picasaweb.google.fr/ionescu.mugur





By Anaïs
Picasa



By Josiane
http://picasaweb.google.fr/JosianeCo


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

picasaweb


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics. The women are beautiful indeed. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, those photos most of this page are indeed very nice, thanks for those


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

You re welcome, thanx for the comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good :cheers: thanks for those new photos kay:


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool new pics of Algiers


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ur welcome. I need to get paid by SSC for this :banana:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Musicians of Classic Algerian Music performing in Traditional Algerian clothing.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Fashion Show in Algiers' Hilton Hotel in celebration of Women's Day with the current Miss Globe Samah Gahfaz of Algeria and other famous Algerian models :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice updates once again Kameel


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the diverstity. Regards.*


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the update :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/



















By nabilos50d
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Christos, Jan Del Castillo and Louklak for visiting.

The port picture above is amazing and reminds me of the delicious scent of the Mediterranean breeze that fills my lungs when I pass through the Bay. The smell there is even more beautiful than the scenery. Same with the breeze under the Martyrs Monument, I think it's the windiest freshest spot in Algeria lol.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Street car racing in Algiers suburbs..I love how "new" the cars are :lol:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pics, interesting. Regards.*


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> Thanks Christos, Jan Del Castillo and Louklak for visiting.
> 
> The port picture above is amazing and reminds me of the delicious scent of the Mediterranean breeze that fills my lungs when I pass through the Bay. The smell there is even more beautiful than the scenery. Same with the breeze under the Martyrs Monument, I think it's the windiest freshest spot in Algeria lol.


Your welcome


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Some shots from the "Jardin D'essais" Garden


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## pspguy123 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, what a pleasant surprise, I was expecting some sort of Saudi-Arabia like place


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Algiers under snow :lol:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


>


Those are really very nice :applause: going directly to my collection


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Kameel, are the pictures that you recently posted New? (as in of this year)


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wow, this classic architecture in Algiers is awesome! Very beautiful. One of my favorites cities in Africa.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Cool  thanks to the Forumers that done a good work to show the beautiful Algiers in this thread


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

pspguy123 said:


> Wow, what a pleasant surprise, I was expecting some sort of Saudi-Arabia like place


That's a major misconception lots of people have! If you ask me, Algeria has more in comon with France then Saudi-Arabia.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those are really very nice :applause: going directly to my collection


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Michael
http://picasaweb.google.fr/mlalex43


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By holmsen
http://picasaweb.google.fr/holmito



















By Amberinsea
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Taken in April 2009, by Bayfrog.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

By Fispace.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Kameel02. These photos are already posted.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Taken Nov 2009, by Haddock.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

April 2009, by ummouhamed.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

The National Library.



















The Museum of Modern Arts.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

louklak NI said:


> Kameel, are the pictures that you recently posted New? (as in of this year)


Which ones? The most recent ones date back to November/December I think.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

abdeka said:


> Kameel02. These photos are already posted.


I don't remember seeing them on this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

"Blue Pearl" Seafood Restaurant in Tamenfoust (east Algiers), by Marie-Odile. Love the artifacts


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Random people scenes from Algiers.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Two things I wanna bring up..Can we post pictures here of the "Algiers region" that include Chrea, Mitidja and Tipaza? I know they are different provinces but culturally these belong to the Algiers metroplex.

Also did you notice that Algerians in Algeria NEVER care to take pictures of their country, lifestyle and such? Thank God for foreigners and foreign press. There is so much to show there but nobody cares hno: even when my parents go back there to visit they ONLY take family pictures!! :bash:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Катя
http://picasaweb.google.fr/putyatichna





By FredVac
http://picasaweb.google.fr/FredVac


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Chrea Ski Resort, 50 km south of Algiers and overlooking the Bay of Algiers. Also a favorite hunting place for many Algerians.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4390647182/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4350921785/in/set-72157623181665198/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4309602840/in/set-72157622170439034/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4334491167/in/set-72157622170439034/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ugh from the whiteness of Chrea to the garbage in Algiers!!hno:

Please let's not post pictures for the sake of posting. Let's keep the thread clean, literally and figuratively. 

thanks Chadoh!!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

@ Bainem



















The Military Museum.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ thanks for the Update


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos you post Kameel, those panoramic ones are... :cheers:
btw here in Athens we also have this type of bus...:


>


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Cool I always thought that Greece and Algeria had some kind of Connection not only on Buses :lol: but something about the Architecture


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Louklak and Christos for the nice comments!

Christos these buses are Algerian made (SNVI is the company name) and we export them to many African countries. We also make mega buses that carry more people and zigzag better in narrow streets and angles.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ your welcome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> Christos these buses are Algerian made (SNVI is the company name) and we export them to many African countries. We also make mega buses that carry more people and zigzag better in narrow streets and angles.


Perhaps a different company? But like i said looks the same... i will find a photo of our buses (that type) to see


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Perhaps a different company? But like i said looks the same... i will find a photo of our buses (that type) to see


I'm pretty sure we don't export buses to Europe, only oil and gas :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Algiers bus:








photo by Kameel

Athens bus:








from www.athensguide.com its little small sorry

Looks almost the same


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, the two buses are from the same belgian company Van Hool










and the same buses oloso operate in Toronto, Canada


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Christos they do look the same!!

espagnol Dz you're right!! I see "Vanhool" in all of those buses. I didn't know they're belgian. I'm confused, do we have Algerian buses? lol


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes SNVI


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> Thanks Christos they do look the same!!
> 
> espagnol Dz you're right!! I see "Vanhool" in all of those buses. I didn't know they're belgian. I'm confused, do we have Algerian buses? lol


Yes of course, but in Algiers they are dedicated to student transport


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sofiane
http://picasaweb.google.fr/sofianeWWW



By Jean et Martine
http://picasaweb.google.fr/Martine.Jean.Marion









By sophie.rouxbohl
http://picasaweb.google.fr/sophie.bohl


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/










By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by espanoldz




























By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Had no idea Algiers was so beautiful. Another place I must visit.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ well now you know it is beautiful lol, your Welcome to Algiers and Algeria in general


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Now I know why France fought to hard to keep it! Wonderful place!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/








































By johnbritbernard
http://picasaweb.google.fr/johnbritbernard


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ok now i'm already starting to miss Algiers :nuts::nuts: as usually excellent pictures abdeka keep up!


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ I agree :lol:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice pictures  The ruins above were part of the wall that surrounded the old fortress of Algiers, the Casbah.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> Nice pictures  The ruins above were part of the wall that surrounded the old fortress of Algiers, the Casbah.


Thanks kameel02.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

A beautiful sunny day!


















































































By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

You know what annoys about Algerian cities in general?! Those ugly ass electric wires hanging off of everywhere!!! What don't they put them underground ?! Next time I go to Algeria I will be sure to take with me some scissors :bash:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> You know what annoys about Algerian cities in general?! Those ugly ass electric wires hanging off of everywhere!!! What don't they put them underground ?! Next time I go to Algeria I will be sure to take with me some scissors :bash:


Yes, there is a recent plan to rehabilitate facades and remove electric wires.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

abdeka said:


> Yes, there is a recent plan to rehabilitate facades and remove electric wires.


I hope so, it's urgent!! :lol: thanx for the pics!!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sam_18
SSC Algeria


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice pics you know casablanca has a major " parabole " problem 
million and million of tv dishes hanging everywhere even in trees !!!
does alger have the same problem ? they are so ugly and an eye sore 
casablanca is trying to find a way to solve this problem you know how people are they love their TV and these paraboles are very cheap


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Yes Algeria does have the same problem, not only they make the buildings look Ugly but they also make the walls fragile, I hate them! Algeria is trying to solve the problem too..


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

louklak NI said:


> ^^ Yes Algeria does have the same problem, not only they make the buildings look Ugly but they also make the walls fragile, I hate them! Algeria is trying to solve the problem too..


good let us hope both nations gets rid of this menace !


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, hopefully Nshalah


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you Sam!! That's my Algiers - unbelievably white :cheers:


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> Thank you Sam!! That's my Algiers - unbelievably white :cheers:


our Algiers Kameel02


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/



















By Rōningūmi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



















By libero2010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/libero2010/










By magic_med
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










By DorianDr
SSC Algeria



















By Skimo
SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By abdeka


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures. Thank you


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Lovely pictures. Thank you


Welcome ali.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Algiers, abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos from Algiers, abdeka


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By libero2010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/libero2010/



















By magic_med
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

fantastic place


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sanforge
http://picasaweb.google.fr/sanforge59


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

abdeka said:


> By malo_omar
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


Very nice pictures and place!  
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those (2) are really very nice


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial view of the city...


>


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Each time I see pictures of Algiers it seems even more Beautiful! I love it !  "Rabi Yahfad Alger"


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By chapronclaude66
http://picasaweb.google.fr/chapronclaude66


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Beautiful.Whats the population of Algiers?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

mwanamwiwa said:


> ^^Beautiful.Whats the population of Algiers?


Thanks.

Algiers suburban : around 5 million.
Algiers (the city) : 2.2 million.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

El Hamma garden
































































By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

abdeka said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Algiers suburban : around 5 million.
> Algiers (the city) : 2.2 million.


I see.Algiers looks a lot like Paris,no?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

mwanamwiwa said:


> I see.Algiers looks a lot like Paris,no?


No, just a bit better :lol:

Seriously though I don't see it looks like Paris. More like Marseilles, Barcelona and Athens may be. It's a mediterranean city after all, mainly of French and Turkish architectural heritage.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

The renovated Hamma Garden is amazing. My parents go there every weekend for the clean cool air. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

mwanamwiwa said:


> I see.Algiers looks a lot like Paris,no?


A little bit. Paris is not a coastal city.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice views/photos once again from Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Fares.Ryad
http://picasaweb.google.fr/Fares.Ryad


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

flickr




























fotolibra


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/4182219684/in/set-72157622993210218/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/4182284944/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.forcesdz.com/le-coin-detente-f10/photos-et-videos-d-algerie-t199-1000.htm


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By malo_omar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

@ 06:00 am










By philippe.henck
http://www.flickr.com/photos/henck/


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice pictures of Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

louklak NI said:


> Nice pictures of Algiers


Thanks.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/lyndaboutheon




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/alger52/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/mireilledureau



























































































http://picasaweb.google.fr/jarrige.pascal


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanchouduchene/



















http://www.panoramio.com/user/3940720?with_photo_id=35441025










http://www.panoramio.com/user/3484978?with_photo_id=35538930


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

abdeka said:


>


I live there Panorama btw Hussein dey and Kouba


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

YorkTown said:


> I live there Panorama btw Hussein dey and Kouba


Yes. I love Kouba. I have many friends there.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohhaider/
































































http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

This city is stunning. There's a great café in my town called "Algiers." They have great tea and lentil soup.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

UrbanSophist said:


> This city is stunning. There's a great café in my town called "Algiers." They have great tea and lentil soup.


Great!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^

Notre Dame is looking great! Is that El Alia cemetery on the 2nd pic? 



UrbanSophist said:


> This city is stunning. There's a great café in my town called "Algiers." They have great tea and lentil soup.


You should visit the real Algiers someday, it's way better


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://picasaweb.google.fr/jcpemlinger



















http://picasaweb.google.fr/soysalosman65




























http://www.panoramio.com/user/4400670?with_photo_id=35711089


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://pp.sohu.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Algiers abdeka :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://pp.sohu.com/


















http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

The inside of a building on Ali Boumendjel Street. It was used for the movie Delice Paloma. 



















flickr


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos from Algiers abdeka :cheers:


Thanks chris.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bindaal/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/FaridAmara


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/egreshanh


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/elkhir/
































































http://picasaweb.google.fr/115490580170197714557
































































http://picasaweb.google.fr/jeannemariecanonne


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/papadim/


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Beatiful city, huge potential! They should renovate the buildings and finish the metro and tramway. Then Algiers will be a pearl!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sublime. This has to be one of my favorite streets in Algiers..Thanks Abdek.



abdeka said:


>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Kameel02 said:


> Sublime. This has to be one of my favorite streets in Algiers..Thanks Abdek.


Welcome kameel.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some aerial views.






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Icosiumcity


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4893538539/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4882866820/


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nabiln73/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reeboh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pirotexnik/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last photos are great  especially the night ones...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Algiers looks great... you can definitely tell that it has a HUGE french influence though

I wonder why the city isn't more of a world-known global city... anyone got any idea?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> Algiers looks great... you can definitely tell that it has a HUGE french influence though


Indeed that; dont forget that Algeria was territory of France until the 60s


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Deanb said:


> Algiers looks great... you can definitely tell that it has a HUGE french influence though
> 
> I wonder why the city isn't more of a world-known global city... anyone got any idea?


Tourism was never a priority for the Algerian government combined with the civil war of the 90's, or what Algerians call "the black decade".

But back in the Ottoman and French eras, Algiers was so en vogue that even Hollywood used to film its movies here, including the first Tarzan movie ever.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those last photos are great  especially the night ones...


Thanks chris!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Deanb said:


> Algiers looks great... you can definitely tell that it has a HUGE french influence though
> 
> I wonder why the city isn't more of a world-known global city... anyone got any idea?


Because Algeria isn't yet a major touristic destination because of the last decades.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@abdeka: You are welcome


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mikou









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reeboh/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

icosiumcity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and beautiful photos about Algiers for once again


----------



## *Cole* (Jun 24, 2005)

Amazing city!!! Really beautiful!! It's really strange that such amazing city is not promoted in europe, it could be a tourist mecca for european tourists! plus the great weather and high temperatures almost all year round...

Hope I will visit Algiers soon...noticed really cheap flights from europe lately (100€ round trip with taxes!), seems people are discovering this till now hidden gem!!!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your sweet comments.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://m.blog.daum.net/









http://m.blog.daum.net/









http://m.blog.daum.net/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5330487?with_photo_id=45178417









http://picasaweb.google.com/philride1









http://picasaweb.google.com/philride1









http://picasaweb.google.com/philride1






















































By Wald el bled, Algerian SSC member


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

i wish to know the meaning of walk in those streets


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Photos credit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/405914?with_photo_id=45301957









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barkingsun/5274648160/sizes/l/









picasa









By DorianDr


----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Algiers is a very nice city. Thanks for posting those amazing photos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/5346422120/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/5346435948/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/5360014544/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/5360014196/sizes/l/









British Embassy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/macegroup/5346550614/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5337077556/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5306358683/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5355261621/sizes/l/









5th July stadium

http://www.panoramio.com/user/378162?with_photo_id=45420421









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4215299?with_photo_id=46489104


























DorianDr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wsrmatre/5367877938/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5368438914/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360055795/sizes/l/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5375763?with_photo_id=46651187









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5367210670/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5367764900/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Yesterday's demonstrations for more democracy in Algiers





















































































































el photographe- Facebook









daylife


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moeqrie/5380294422/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moeqrie/5380270288/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsfred/5370424501/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsfred/5370419153/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsfred/5370343935/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5375633615/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5377670110/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5393041486/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria888/5405550628/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5416581688/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5422226350/sizes/l/



























Sam_18

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4146920?with_photo_id=47878245









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5430963751/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/revysarah/5436920968/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moeqrie/5385101331/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moeqrie/5385088423/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moeqrie/5437446276/sizes/l/

















DorianDr

Hamma Garden

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5412694263/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5385641348/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5392820368/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5410425388/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5409672185/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5410280740/sizes/l/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, thanks all for the awesome pics...


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful city, thanks for sharing, Bless Algeria!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Wow, thanks all for the awesome pics...


Welcome. 



louklak NI said:


> Beautiful city, thanks for sharing, Bless Algeria!


Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## DuckSauce (Dec 28, 2010)

Amazing city


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks a lot more developed than I thought. Breathtaking photos of a charming city.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/5486248875/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/5486831074/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5502853648/sizes/l/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1096903?with_photo_id=47999898









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5516950069/sizes/l/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4324661?with_photo_id=49303494


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Young doctors hold demonstration at the Mustapha Pacha hospital of Algiers






















































































































Facebook


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

11  par Wall'id angel, sur Flickr


Image00001 par Naim h, sur Flickr


P1010080飯店外很棒的公園 par 大未來, sur Flickr


http://sibel-jjss.blogspot.com/


http://sibel-jjss.blogspot.com/


http://sibel-jjss.blogspot.com/


CAPITAL ALGIERS par omar "Please More Humor ", sur Flickr


P1010132一堆去麥加朝聖的人 par 大未來, sur Flickr


P1010048 par 大未來, sur Flickr


P1010130 par 大未來, sur Flickr


JET D'EAU -- AXE DECENTRE DROIT par omar "Please More Humor ", sur Flickr


Image00016 par Naim h, sur Flickr


Image00026 par Naim h, sur Flickr


Image00023 par Naim h, sur Flickr


Image00021 par Naim h, sur Flickr


Image00033 par Naim h, sur Flickr


Image00022 par Naim h, sur Flickr


Image00036 par Naim h, sur Flickr









aach2006









DorianDr

Sheraton Hotel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582553260/sizes/l/in/set-72157626412410446/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5581974959/sizes/l/in/set-72157626412410446/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

light distorsion par ax19th, sur Flickr


BELCOURT Port of Algiers par omar "Please More Humor ", sur Flickr


Algeria par ficoo10, sur Flickr


N&B par ax19th, sur Flickr

H.B International Ariport Terminal 2


http://www.visoterra.com/









































































http://blog.daum.net/snuljs/



















Facebook


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_Btw Freedom St. and A. Ramdane St._








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029

_Ben Boulaid Av._








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029

_Bab El Oued St._








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_Belmadani St._








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029

_Emir Abd El Kader Pl._








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029

_Angkor St._








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029

_Ben M'hidi Larbi St._

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029

_Bordj El Kiffan (East. suburbs)_








DorianDr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_Tilimli_

Allée vers Tilimli - Alger par midi30, sur Flickr

_St charles church_

Mosquée Er-Rahmen par midi30, sur Flickr

_Ministry of energy HQ_

Ministère de l'énergie et des mines par midi30, sur Flickr

_Sacré coeur church_

Vue sur la cathédrale du Sacré Cœur par midi30, sur Flickr

_Islamic Arts Park_

Au jardin des Arts islamiques par midi30, sur Flickr


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Wow! I'm quite impressed. Algiers has to be one of the most beautiful capitals in the Arab world, like a Paris of the Middle East. :cheers: I especially like the modern rail system. kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_Agha railway station_

http://bbs.voc.com.cn/

_1st november av., Bab El Oued_

Alger - Bab El Oued par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr


Al Khamsa par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr

_Bab El Oued_

Au coeur de Bab El Oued par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr

_Commerce dpt. HQ_

Algiers Commerce Department  par Subway To HeAvEn, sur Flickr

_Khettabi Av._

Algerians seek expanded Islamic banking options par Magharebia, sur Flickr

_View from Notre Dame d'Afrique church_

La baie d'Alger depuis Notre Dame d'Afrique par f5msr, sur Flickr

_Independance War Memorial_

Maqam E’chahid par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_View from "Le golfe"_








http://www.panoramio.com/user/4865678?with_photo_id=39498951

_View from "Jardin de Tunis"_








http://www.panoramio.com/user/2226204?with_photo_id=52452242

And some photos taken by me.

_Hydra_


_Saïd Hamdine_


_Dar El Beida - Ben Aknoun highway_


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

great thanks


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

nermin said:


> great thanks


:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_El Achour neighbourhood, western suburbs_





























_Bab El Oued_

Eau Jaune par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr

_Independance war memorial_

Papillon de nuit par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr

_El Hamma garden_

jardin par nabilos50d, sur Flickr

_Algiers first tram line enters service_








AFP-Reuters













































andia.fr









algerlablanche.com


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Some of my pics from the visit last year:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope you liked it.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks SIMSI for these photos. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

abdeka said:


> Thanks SIMSI for these photos. Hope you enjoy your stay.


I did, I really did! Hope to be there again


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

_Didouche Mourad West St._


Didouche ouest par dzpixel, sur Flickr

_Didouche Mourad East St._

Didouche Mourad Alger par dzpixel, sur Flickr

_Merabet Athman Av._

Alger par sofilou.ch [x], sur Flickr


Sans titre de par roxanelectra, sur Flickr


----------



## MNahass94 (May 18, 2011)

Nice Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

algiers !  par karim23185, sur Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5962052?with_photo_id=53640042









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5962052?with_photo_id=53640042









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4451412?with_photo_id=53382344





































https://picasaweb.google.com/111220226120532105238


http://www.panoramio.com/user/3742800?with_photo_id=28550363

_Villa Abd El Atif_




http://www.panoramio.com/user/3742800?with_photo_id=28550363


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

algiers par henrik_hallgren, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/focus_lens/5856890151/sizes/l/in/photostream/


La grande Poste d'alger par dzpixel, sur Flickr


Gare d'Alger par dzpixel, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5867011733/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5866959309/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Alger par aabroudj, sur Flickr









By wald el bled 









By DorianDr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

APN a Alger par mustapha_deuxieme, sur Flickr


Grande Poste par mustapha_deuxieme, sur Flickr


Grande Poste par mustapha_deuxieme, sur Flickr


Place du 1er Mai par mustapha_deuxieme, sur Flickr


Djamaa lekbir par mustapha_deuxieme, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://argelino0017.deviantart.com









http://naniska.deviantart.com/









http://youcef07.deviantart.com/


http://bazsoft.deviantart.com/


Blason d'Alger par Ti Nouille, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hamma botanical garden


botanical_garden... par dimba83, sur Flickr

Some photos by rabiemed, SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

Amazing! So many beautiful pictures of an equally beautiful place!


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

amazing


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some pictures showing the rapid growth of the city and its new areas...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers downtown panoramic views


CLOS SALEMBIER-HAMA-BELCOURT par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


BELOUIZDAD - HAMA -HUSSEIN DEY par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


CASBAH - BVD ZIROUT YOUCEF par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


CLOS SALEMBIER-HAMA-BELCOURT par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*old architecture of algiers * *SCCA*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Alger par aabroudj, sur Flickr


Alger La Grand poste par aabroudj, sur Flickr


L'Aero-Habitat Télemly par aabroudj, sur Flickr


IMG_8596 par yazid3d, sur Flickr


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely city I hope one day they get rid of these horrible ugly paraboles !!! same problem in Morocco 
keep it going I am loving it thanks for sharing


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*By dzforever :*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/6318794192/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/6323066980/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*
By DorianDr :*


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Taken by me


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Taken by me


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Taken by me


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics! kay:


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> Nice pics! kay:


Thx Casamor


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some panoramic coastal views


ALGER ECLAIRCIE par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


HAPPY NEW MUSLIM YEAR 1433 par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


RUISSEAU -EL ANSSER- HAMA-MAKAM par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


UNITE HABITATION ALGIERS CAPITAL par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


PALAIS D ETE PEUPLE ALGIERS CAPITAL par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr

Cheraga (western suburbs)


PANO DE CHERAGA A BENI MESSOUS par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Algiers...


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

the old architecture has its unique feel - like a combination of moorish and french.
I like this city for its seemingly lax atmosphere.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely snow pics from Algiers...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers: Panorama par Aoures, sur Flickr


_MG_1898 par Clement Guillaume, sur Flickr



By AliKahlane, on panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67840711



By MOHAMEDBEN, on panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68002005









Algiers metro, Facebook

The minister of transports inaugurates a new Tramway line (light rail).


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

French garden



















By namy89, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68335482







































By rabah, picasa
https://picasaweb.google.com/rabah5750


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_0462 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0420 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0415 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0391 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0401 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0365 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0363 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0353 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0354 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0345 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_0338 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


IMG_1223 par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


Metro of Algiers par Little Soldato, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

KITTANI BEO par cherif.alger, sur Flickr


Mosquée El-Ghazali مسجدالغزالي par p.fabian, sur Flickr


Alger sous la neige par p.fabian, sur Flickr


ماحة الأمير عبد القادر par p.fabian, sur Flickr










By Philippe Marquand, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippemarquand/6885590184/sizes/l/in/photostream/










By Philippe Marquand, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippemarquand/6885460308/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Modern arts museum


MAMA - Galéries de France par p.fabian, sur Flickr

Hamma station, metro


P1030445.JPG par velobistrotdodo, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Alger  par cherif.alger, sur Flickr


Alger - Square de la grande poste par f5msr, sur Flickr


beauty remains - Algiers ( Algeria ) par Thafeth, sur Flickr









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/7062337309/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/7062327179/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/6916049380/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/7062117009/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/6916019588/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/7062088481/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Sellali Mustapha, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sellali_mustapha/6994219845/sizes/l/in/photostream/


JARDIN-D-ESSAI-ALGER par yazid3d, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Alger arc en ciel par Nassim Photographie, sur Flickr


Alger sous la neige par Nassim Photographie, sur Flickr


Baie d'Alger par Nassim Photographie, sur Flickr


Telemly par Nassim Photographie, sur Flickr


Baie d'Alger par Nassim Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

milev43, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41143086









By n_abdelkhaliq, on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/morita_nur/6937442834/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Babeloued par Algerina, sur Flickr


Alger - Grande poste  par f5msr, sur Flickr

HB Int Airport


En escale à Alger par Jacques Gounon, sur Flickr


milev43, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33624139


sacré coeur - Algiers ( Algeria ) par Thafeth, sur Flickr


monument DES Martyrs-ALGER par yazid3d, sur Flickr









By done31


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ALGERIE -TUNISIE FLAG par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr









maxymum photography, on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6948886702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Couleurs Simple par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr


Alger : square Port Saïd et théâtre national d'Alger par f5msr, sur Flickr


Panorama du port d'Alger , avril 2012 par poliplane, sur Flickr


alger 4 par hannu.oskala, sur Flickr


alger 63 par hannu.oskala, sur Flickr


alger 64 par hannu.oskala, sur Flickr


alger 7 par hannu.oskala, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful images from Algiers...kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some aerial views









































































Gigelli
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3618300?with_photo_id=38647910


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Alger... Jolie ville non? par RENARD Nicolas, sur Flickr



















Gigelli
http://www.panoramio.com/user/361830...to_id=38647910

Algiers tramway new line









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boudghene/7181009959/sizes/l/in/photostream/

The south rocade





































By me


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Celebrating 50th anniversary of Algerian independence from France


Fireworks on Algiers the bay par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


Fireworks on Algiers the bay par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
off


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La grande poste/the great post of Algiers par nabilos50d, sur Flickr









roxanelectra
http://www.flickr.com/photos/revysarah/7508146344/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bab El Oued City par nabilos50d, sur Flickr


Feu d'artifice sur Riadh El Feth par f5msr, sur Flickr


5 juillet 2012 par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
July is the month of independence:
2 July = Independence of Bahia
4 July = Independence of USA
5 July = Independence of Algeria

hehehe


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> July is the month of independence:
> 2 July = Independence of Bahia
> 4 July = Independence of USA
> ...


:cheers:


Algerian independance day 3 par Reeboh, sur Flickr


Algerian independance day 2 par Reeboh, sur Flickr


Independance day 1 par Reeboh, sur Flickr









HaKim El GoStO
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hakim_shoot/7513991462/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Congrats to Algeria for 50th of Independence:cheers1:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hydra : La colonne voirol by night par f5msr, sur Flickr


MAKAM par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


Alger - Metro- Grd Poste par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


Alger - Metro- Grd Poste par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


Argel desde Riad El Feth par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


raffaeleantonioli
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75573442


IMG_4740 par cabanad, sur Flickr









pourquoipasla
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7759955722/sizes/l/in/photostream/


La baie d'Alger par Krimat Mohamed Photography, sur Flickr


Alger, Célébrations par Krimat Mohamed Photography, sur Flickr


Alger ! par Amine David, sur Flickr


IMG_9959 par yazid3d, sur Flickr


Algiers, الجزائر‎ par ava-frances, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Voliers au large d Alger par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


one way par ZoheirRamzi, sur Flickr


SQUARE PORT SAID par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


P1020706 par yooss92, sur Flickr


Night view of Algers par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Daily life at " La Grand Poste " Algiers, Algeria par Batistini Gaston, sur Flickr


habib kaki
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78776038









xpixelsign
http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/7991024640/sizes/l/in/photostream/









xpixelsign
http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/7989679500/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Alger - Vue sur Bab El Oued au petit matin par Philippe Marquand, sur Flickr

Algiers Metro HQ


habib kaki
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5095076?with_photo_id=78776073


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Alger par ElHouria, sur Flickr


zedamnabilhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/nabiln73/8007291457/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Algiers Modern Arts Museum


MAMA par Юu, sur Flickr


zedamnabilhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/nabiln73/8010285249/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Le Jardin d’Essai (Alger) par Naim h, sur Flickr


Le Jardin d’Essai (Alger) par Naim h, sur Flickr


Le Jardin d’Essai (Alger) par Naim h, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_0917 par Algerina, sur Flickr









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=428365643887548&ref=notif&notif_t=like


PANORAMIC ALGIERS par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


IMG_9339 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr


IMG_9337 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr


Métro par belhic, sur Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

So beautiful :drool:

When will the Algerian government relax tourist visas regulations? I hear at the moment it's quite an arduous process to obtain one


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> So beautiful :drool:
> 
> When will the Algerian government relax tourist visas regulations? I hear at the moment it's quite an arduous process to obtain one


It depends your nationality. But yeah you generally need to obtain a visa and pay to obtain it.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105215263/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Algiers par pataiput, sur Flickr









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105231954/sizes/l/in/photostream/









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105058571/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Alger par Ghaylam, sur Flickr

Algiers without cars day


Alger sans voiture, le métro place Audin par Bagolina, sur Flickr


Un autre visage.. par Algerina( Amal. Kh), sur Flickr


By Fay-control, Algeria forum


IMG_9336 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105145467/sizes/l/in/photostream/









kdbroady http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105132197/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bastion par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

abdeka said:


> It depends your nationality. But yeah you generally need to obtain a visa and pay to obtain it.


The main issue at the moment is that you need to go to the embassy in person to apply for it, it would be handy if they allowed applications by mail like China and Vietnam do

btw Emirates has confirmed that they will start Dubai - Algiers direct flights from March 2013 :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Algiers...:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Great pics.


Thanks ali. ^^



hellospank25 said:


> The main issue at the moment is that you need to go to the embassy in person to apply for it, it would be handy if they allowed applications by mail like China and Vietnam do
> 
> btw Emirates has confirmed that they will start Dubai - Algiers direct flights from March 2013 :banana:


Yeah. Visa on arrival is the best way.



Linguine said:


> very nice photos from Algiers...:cheers:


Thanks Linguine. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Sans titre de par Malek atwiz, sur Flickr


Théâtre National d'Alger, Square Bresson, Alger, algérie par Batistini Gaston, sur Flickr


Alger par aabroudj, sur Flickr


Argelia ondea libre par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


La Guerra, un recuerdo siempre presente par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


Estación de trenes de Argel par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


Metro de Argel par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


MAMA, Museo de Arte Moderno de Argel par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


El Makam Chahid,(Monument des Martyrs), Alger, Algérie, Afrique du Nord par Batistini Gaston, sur Flickr


By JiJeLiAnBoY


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mourad MANAMANI http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82484656


Ciel furieux par Bendjelloul fouad, sur Flickr









Chakib - Photography http://www.facebook.com/chakibakchiche









Chakib - Photography http://www.facebook.com/chakibakchiche


lyoucef http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83499150


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/KOUBAUNITED


http://www.facebook.com/yasmine.lallem.3


Youcef Z http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83558124


PANORAMIC ALGIERS par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


 par Benaliouad Chanez, sur Flickr


>>>> par Benaliouad Chanez, sur Flickr



Les nuits d'Alger par Bendjelloul fouad, sur Flickr


Tramway d'Alger par Aminaaa69, sur Flickr


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84266571


Cathedrale d'Alger par bernawi, sur Flickr









TSOURI_mahdjoub http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83897878









TSOURI_mahdjoub http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83897892


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE. Kasbah of Algiers, Algiers, Algeria, North Africa. "Casbah d'Alger, Algérie, Afrique du nord الجزائر ,قصبة الجزائر by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


View of Algiers - Vue d'Alger des Tagarins by Göruglu, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

PANORAMIC ALGIERS by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


Algiers Algeria, Alger Algérie, Dzayer الجزائر العاصمة by menosultra, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

THE CAPITAL par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


Alger, vue sur le port et la baie depuis les jardins de la Grande Poste par Philippe Marquand, sur Flickr


Alger, vue sur le port et la baie depuis les jardins de la Grande Poste par Philippe Marquand, sur Flickr


Place des Martyrs par moon-ya, sur Flickr


Bab El Oued par Henry_Marion, sur Flickr


DSCN0080.jpg par adamfrunski, sur Flickr


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Arab cities do not get enough credit. Algiers has so much potential: the geography, the seductive architecture, the modern art museum that looks great (I love the Moorish elements mixed with the modern displays), etc. It's a shame that glitzy superficial places like Dubai get all the attention
I hope Algerians, esp the younger generation, and all Arabs continue to look forward and incorporate the best elements of Arab and Western culture.. that's what creates dynamic cities and societies! Best of luck. I'd love to visit Algiers in the future. Cheers min Masr :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> Arab cities do not get enough credit. Algiers has so much potential: the geography, the seductive architecture, the modern art museum that looks great (I love the Moorish elements mixed with the modern displays), etc. It's a shame that glitzy superficial places like Dubai get all the attention
> I hope Algerians, esp the younger generation, and all Arabs continue to look forward and incorporate the best elements of Arab and Western culture.. that's what creates dynamic cities and societies! Best of luck. I'd love to visit Algiers in the future. Cheers min Masr :cheers:


I hope too. You're welcome!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Val d'hydra


Hydra Night par shz1981n, sur Flickr


Night Hydra par shz1981n, sur Flickr


moh V par dzpixel, sur Flickr


Djmila par aakid, sur Flickr


Algeria par American Film Showcase, sur Flickr


Algier par dimba83, sur Flickr


Algier par dimba83, sur Flickr


Alger : Entre rails et mer par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Club des Pins, Sheraton par dimba83, sur Flickr


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84808574


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85144434


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85141346


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ELBIAR ALGER par el-moorish, sur Flickr


BEAUTIFUL VILLAS ON ALGIERS HEIGHTS , BUT GUESS WHOSE?? par el-moorish, sur Flickr


Jardin Tunis ELBIAR par el-moorish, sur Flickr


Jardin Tunis Elbiar Alger par el-moorish, sur Flickr


Alger vue d'elbiar par el-moorish, sur Flickr


DSC03661 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC04437 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


DSC03677 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


bergheul http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85835366


http://www.facebook.com/imaddiablo.imaddiablo


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85140319









aghiles11


----------



## NBVC2016 (Dec 19, 2016)

*People Algeria*

People Algeria is very beautiful. Do not link Arab countries


----------



## NBVC2016 (Dec 19, 2016)

*People Algeria*

People Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers by Mourad Benallal, sur Flickr

08102016-IMG_0223 by Kori Ditmeyer, sur Flickr

Au Port d'Alger, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Le Phare d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr

20170106_130905 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170106_133931 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170106_140653 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Patio de Dar Khedaoudj El-Amia by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Dar Ahmed Pacha, palais dans la Casbah d'Alger by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Fontaine dans la cour du palais du Bardo by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Cour du palais du Bardo by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Patio du palais du Bardo by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Jardin de la villa du Bardo by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

20170108_141457 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170106_135549 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170106_135246 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170106_131522 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Amazing photos from Algeria!!!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

L'Est d'Alger vu depuis le front de mer by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Baie d'Alger (Algiers City) by Nazim Elb, sur Flickr

IMG_1665 by Kiss Gergely, sur Flickr

IMG_1639 by Kiss Gergely, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Fiane DZ

© Earth Hour-Algeria by Earth Hour, sur Flickr

Balade à Alger, printemps 2017 by Bagolina, sur Flickr

La grande Poste, Alger, printemps 2017 by Bagolina, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_1044 by Abderrahmane Abroudjameur, sur Flickr

IMG_1067 by Abderrahmane Abroudjameur, sur Flickr

IMG_1038 by Abderrahmane Abroudjameur, sur Flickr

Musée des beaux arts d'Alger : Odette par CharlesDespiau1874-1946 by Bagolina, sur Flickr


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Wonderful pics from Algeria. Thanks for sharing.:applause:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Le Mont Bouzegza (1000 m.) dominant l'Est d'Alger by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Port Maritime d'Alger, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr

Coucher de soleil sur la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Terrasse du MilK Bar, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Alger by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


Plage de Kitani dominée par la Basilique Notre-Dame d'Afrique by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Source




































Source​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

1901 by Mourad Benallal, sur Flickr


Youcef T.









Rashid T.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La baie d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


Amb'France


Allaqta


----------



## HARRACHI58 (Mar 28, 2017)

Alger, au coucher du soleil, c'est très beau !


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Youcef G.


https://www.facebook.com/wilayaalgerlacapitale/


Amine D.


Moh B.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djamal N.


Lylia P.


Belkacemi S.


Brahim M.


Habib B.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mourad B.


Mourad B.


Mourad B.


Nadji B.


Nadji B.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Next page >


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102833492436293780191/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/sana.splendeur?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/farouk.khelil.8?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/117914350260965741126/photos


https://www.facebook.com/abd.elmadjid.taf?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/107396710758592620047/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101793852423932211598/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101793852423932211598/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101793852423932211598/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/115972871340026580077/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109822148804361708727/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109822148804361708727/photos


https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.zahri.710?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20180319_102300 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_184208 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_183917 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_183849 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_183114 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_182631 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20180318_172214 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_170027 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180319_121312 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180319_113417 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180319_110950 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_172453 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102751617110508476434/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/118431396552898688160/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/118431396552898688160/photos


https://www.facebook.com/islem.rachid.9?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/?ref=group_header


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Street art

Rue Hassiba Ben Bouali, Belcourt, Alger, Algerie by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr

Rue Hassiba Ben Bouali, Belcourt, Alger, Algerie by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr

Rue Hassiba Ben Bouali, Belcourt, Alger, Algerie by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr

Rue Hassiba Ben Bouali, Belcourt, Alger, Algerie by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr

Rue Hassiba Ben Bouali, Belcourt, Alger, Algerie by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://www.facebook.com/fianedz/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113678051793911466530/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113678051793911466530/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/farid.touati3?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

DT Algiers city tour















https://www.facebook.com/groupehtt/


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Algiers looks like such a cosmopolitan place. Love it!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112643413747294367609/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102609256448552019230/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102609256448552019230/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111314951262469055907/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/abdou.solo.the.best?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112643413747294367609/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112643413747294367609/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112643413747294367609/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/didier.jung.9


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/106817926463023019328/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114252637745813000097/photos


https://www.facebook.com/ammar.khelil.3?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/MaPhotographieFerroviaire/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40586698160/in/dateposted/


https://www.facebook.com/mimz.ben?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffjoly/42064249972/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimseddiktaleb/42175718961/sizes/o/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimseddiktaleb/42668203342/sizes/o/


https://www.facebook.com/felfoulafa.ouarezki?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27854465518/sizes/o/


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/djerdjour.mohamed?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


The heart of Algiers by Mouhamed Moumen, sur Flickr

Sablette d'Alger by Allaqta, sur Flickr


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111163429692966784350/photos

Mosquée Ketchaoua, Alger, Algerie by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr


https://www.facebook.com/Ayoub-ben-photography-161384904046394/


https://www.facebook.com/djamdjoom/


https://www.facebook.com/brownygirl.23?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/AlgerianFilmmaker?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/kevin.julien.3388?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog

Jamaa jdid, Mosquée, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


https://www.facebook.com/felfoulafa.ouarezki?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/OussElPhotographie/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105941372864169248790/photos


https://www.facebook.com/OussElPhotographie/


https://www.facebook.com/OussElPhotographie/


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=gm.1744020999000002&type=3&permPage=1&ifg=1


https://www.facebook.com/OussElPhotographie/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://flic.kr/p/29eZ4cr


https://www.facebook.com/riadh.berka?tn-str=*F


https://www.facebook.com/mehdi.riad...&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113690964333501312930/photos


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1565445


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113690964333501312930/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104840898804255340133/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104840898804255340133/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104840898804255340133/photos


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/?tn-str=k*F


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

Wilaya d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr

IMG_20180923_193700 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


Farid Lakel‎

IMG_20180923_195949 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

_DSC9552 by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr

IMG_20180923_195731 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


Algeria Mosque by MM Sindlinger, sur Flickr


Boulevard Che Guevara by MM Sindlinger, sur Flickr


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/?tn-str=k*F


ALGIERS | Ferdi Hotel | 4 Stars | 15 fl | 01 by AlgeriAholic, on Flickr


Abderrezak Guess‎


https://www.facebook.com/hotelsidiyahia/posts/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30707639868/sizes/o/









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565445&page=150


https://www.facebook.com/rico.babez...r=*F&dti=28225816957&hc_location=group_dialog


https://cn.dreamstime.com/阿尔及尔鸟瞰图，阿尔及利亚的首都-image125955577


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=gm.1901180849950682&type=3&permPage=1&ifg=1


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yves_jalabert/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111195578558808705332/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104548304771213638403/photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/yves_jalabert/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008965153221









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44944415364/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31827225128/sizes/o/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.lamine.73550?lst=100000024769598:100000077866361:1541858736


https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.lamine.73550?lst=100000024769598:100000077866361:1541858736









https://www.facebook.com/ahmed.smail.1217/photos









https://www.facebook.com/ahmed.smail.1217/photos









https://www.facebook.com/hocine.nasri


https://www.flickr.com/photos/yves_jalabert/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/107881677004588651254/photos


https://www.facebook.com/amine.hadji.54


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra


https://www.facebook.com/candaphotographie/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, abdeka :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://flic.kr/p/NYcxag


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/raouf.timo


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453


https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://www.facebook.com/amel.malou.58


https://www.facebook.com/ammar.khelil.3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/45619953314/sizes/k/


https://www.facebook.com/EyeFromTheskyAlgeria/


https://www.facebook.com/ikostaya


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453


https://www.facebook.com/smail.massinissa


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Alger Rue chegevara by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

sunset in algiers by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Grande Poste Alger, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Alger by ZKS photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

PLACE DES MARTYRES by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

IMG_20180319_102457 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

DSC_1634 by Reda Reda, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

1901 by Mourad Benallal, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Les nuits folles d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

_MG_0005-Modifier by Anis MAD, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100880074499447226509/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100880074499447226509/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100880074499447226509/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112811922234860031694/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Photographie-214168035986835/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112811922234860031694/photos











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/?tn-str=k*F


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112811922234860031694/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104595741462848218810/photos









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=323









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489039&page=25











https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/?tn-str=k*F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Algiers city centre. Algeria by dublin for ever, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Alger la nuit by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Alger , Algiers by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Coucher de soleil sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

El Djamaa El Djadid الجامع الجديد, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Place Emir Abd-El-kader, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453











https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453











https://www.facebook.com/tvhydra/


https://www.facebook.com/Sofiane.Keyna


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155044086923313&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=js9gebmv0102ezra000DAog2qblzn&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1565445%26page%3D149&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fdiscover_dz&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1565445%26page%3D150&title=***%20ALGIERS%20MegaThread%20III%20***%20-%20Page%20149%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fdiscover_dz


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/on.d.lui


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453











https://www.facebook.com/amine.hadji.54


Moumen Lotfi‎


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104009840139878151522/photos











https://www.facebook.com/kader.chtouki


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1875069085876479/?type=3&theater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190218_120637 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190218_120632 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_174901 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_161030 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190217_160947 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_160722 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_154900 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_160330 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190217_143108 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_141915-PANO by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_120856 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_114739 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190217_114642 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_114732 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190217_114243 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190216_130922 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190216_130506 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190216_115854 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190216_113633 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190216_113659 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190216_114152 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190216_131753 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG20190228112914 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190216_090502 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20190218_133231 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190218_152715 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190218_141456 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr

IMG_20190218_150403 by Amigo de Mis amigos, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Obviously the most European city in Africa and in the Muslim world. Thank you
> to the French for Algiers


Lol, you can't praise the French colonization for Algiers, it's was build using Algerian money by the Algerian workers, and these buildings were renovated TODAY by the Algerian workers using Algerian money.


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/riadh.berka/photos?lst=100013462416452%3A100001522222272%3A1551480471


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/









https://twitter.com/OMehdi88











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/La-photographie-est-la-litt%C3%A9rature-de-loeil-854373044741453/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/La-photographie-est-la-litt%C3%A9rature-de-loeil-854373044741453/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/farid.touati3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/Walidkhelladi.Freelance











https://www.facebook.com/amine.hadji.54


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Edit


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Gue.sofiane











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jamaa al-Jdid by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr

ALGIERS BY NIGHT by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114496320266697690710/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114496320266697690710/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114496320266697690710/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114496320266697690710/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/zizou.essoufi.39











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/reda13dzbarca











https://www.facebook.com/haddadi.billal











https://www.facebook.com/demdemenagement.nationale


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453











https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/amine.hadji.54











https://www.facebook.com/haddadi.billal











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/hichem.temmam.5











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2376151439180526&set=gm.503389343547842&type=3&theater&ifg=1











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/fares.belaid.58











https://www.facebook.com/amel.malou.58











https://www.facebook.com/karim.ganners











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/Chems-Eddine-Photography-109041077105413











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/Mohamed.Le.Virus


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/toufik.benfriha











https://www.facebook.com/walid.cherif.102











https://www.facebook.com/demdemenagement.nationale


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110282292830927791546/photos











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/









https://www.facebook.com/AlgersansMozart/photos/a.578047962264586/2374924525910245/?type=3&theater











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/









https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1334665086712244/?type=3&theater











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/mdn16000/











https://www.facebook.com/amine.hadji.54


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/IbrahimSeddikTaleb/











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/103795087299559544945/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100923936435151958853/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114381140709746895809/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102529729933867082501/photos











https://www.facebook.com/islem.rachid.9


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

EQUIPE D'ALGERIE / ALGERIA TEAM by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr









https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/











https://www.facebook.com/KH.Hamza


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Algiers by Ayoub Wakileh, on Flickr

Algiers Blanche by Ayoub Wakileh, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/106376716697327125353











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102757008807093351990











https://www.facebook.com/islem.rachid.9


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.










La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.










Pierre De Sucre










La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hichem Medjber









Pierre De Sucre









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ICS-UK









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## KingCold (Mar 18, 2020)

Argel is fantastic! a white european capital outside europe. I applaud the country for not destroying its heritage


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*COVID-19 effect (1)*






















































ALGIERS Gallery


Ramzi Boudina (Reuters)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*COVID-19 effect (2)*






















































ALGIERS Gallery


Ramzi Boudina (Reuters)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Hichem Medjber


----------



## Vocodr (Mar 9, 2011)

What a wonderful looking city, full of character and charm.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








Garden City Alger


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Hacen Kowas









Med Payaso Hadjadj









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








Loutcha Mirror


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Loutcha Mirror








Hydra Tv








Hibus Hiba








Hydra Tv


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hydra Tv








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








Hydra Tv








Hydra Tv


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Galaxy.bel photography








Galaxy.bel photography








Hydra Tv


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hydra Tv








سامط رهج








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Galaxy.bel photography








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








Galaxy.bel photography


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.








La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









إسحاق مودولية


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Pierre De Sucre









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Zarif Mohamed Ihab









Amel Malou









Mohamed Ali


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Hichem Medjber









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Soheyb Badidou


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, *abdeka*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Hydra Tv


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hydra Tv









Hydra Tv









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Fellous Hamza


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Fellous Hamza









Fellous Hamza









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Habib Boucetta Photographie









Habib Boucetta Photographie









Habib Boucetta Photographie


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hydra Tv









Soumeya Kaci









Hydra Tv


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Amel Malou


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Amoula Moula









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Wilaya d'Alger الصفحة الرسمية لولاية الجزائر









Wilaya d'Alger الصفحة الرسمية لولاية الجزائر









Hydra Tv


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

edit


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Wilaya d'Alger الصفحة الرسمية لولاية الجزائر









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Mohammed Rehamnia


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mohammed Rehamnia









Salem Ghibour









Mohammed Rehamnia


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Mohammed Rehamnia









Mohammed Rehamnia


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Yacine Ph









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Salem Ghibour









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Neo Fethi Ch









DZ Phone Photography ®









Fellous Hamza









Neo Fethi Ch


----------



## @mricano_milano (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Anis









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Espoir De Vie


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Deraoui Mohamed









 Najib hassad


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Fellous Hamza









Fellous Hamza









Fellous Hamza









Hichem Bourzah


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Said Tigrine

















ALGIERS | Great Mosque | Djamaa El Djazaïr | 265 m |...


Oussama Tarafi




www.skyscrapercity.com













La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Nassim Kadik









Ayoub Reguiai









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ALGIERS | Great Mosque | Djamaa El Djazaïr | 265 m |... 









Oussama Tarafi









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

سامط رهج









سامط رهج









ETUSA / navigui بطاقة الإشتراك​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mouffok Yacine









Mouffok Yacine









Mouffok Yacine​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mouffok Yacine









Mouffok Yacine









Mouffok Yacine​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Farid Mansouri









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Oussama Tarafi


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Khalil harbi photography









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Hydra Tv









Amel Malou


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ETUSA / navigui بطاقة الإشتراك


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ETUSA / navigui بطاقة الإشتراك









Alouane Lynda









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Salhi Amine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ETUSA / navigui بطاقة الإشتراك









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Projet | Tarik Bey RAMDANE - Architecte


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ameen Ben









La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.









Kader Chtouki


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Reda Ait Saada Photography
















La photographie est la littérature de l'oeil.


----------

